# White Fungus On My Driftwood :(



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I recently bought some manzanita and weighed it down in my tank to sink. Now I am beginning to see this white fungus on it. What is it and what should I do?


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't do anything. Besides being ugly it won't hurt anything. All wood rots a bit when submerged. It will go away in a month or two (or less). You could siphon the stuff if you felt spunky. The "fluffy" stuff is just fungus growing on the wood. It is pretty common. A search on driftwood will pull up plenty of people who've asked the same thing over the years.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I am thinking of boiling them. Could I just soak them in hot bath water or pore boiling water on them?


----------



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

One suggestion you can do is try taking a picture of it for all of us to see, just to make sure its fungus, and then deal with the problem from there. If it is too small to take a picture of it, just look for a picture of it on the internet that looks very close to it. I had the same problem as you and the wood in my tank was rotting making my aquarium look horrible. I found a picture of it online because it was too small for my crappy camera to take. I then found out what it was and dealed with it. It was not fungus (though I thought it was) it was BBA, a type of algae. Hope that helped.
-Ian


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Boiling sometimes works, but the problem may return. It will go away in 2-3 weeks. I pulled some driftwood out of a nearby stream, and had the same "problem". It is simply bacteria seeping out of the wood and the growth is an algae. It won't harm anything, and clown loaches and other algae eaters actually enjoy the stuff. You can boil it if you want, but i think the stuff may return.


----------



## Piranha_Owns (Jan 13, 2009)

In the past i would soak my driftwood so it would become waterlogged before adding it to the aquarium. Some pieces would develope this fungus, but usually fish and snails eat it off.


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

Let it be!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

It would be easier to remove it from your tank and treat with Flourish Excel or hydrogen peroxide and scrub then rinse.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Pull the wood out and boil.


----------



## kellymm (Jan 30, 2010)

I had the same problem when I came home from work it had turned the water cloudy so I did a 25 % water change, all seemed fine I didn't check the tank the following morning and when I got home form work that evening the slime on the wood was massive it turned the water so cloudy that i couldn't see thru the tank I lost 9 neons 1 algae eater my bamboo shrimp and several cherry shrimp I yanked the wood and did a 75% water change I Still have a little of the slime at the base on some plants but it is slowly dieing back this sarted about 2 weeks ago


----------



## Crazyness (Jan 31, 2010)

As long as it doesnt get crazy and you have good filtration it will go away on its own. Its a part of some pieces boiling it will get it to go away but will more than likly come back.


----------

